# Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen



## guifri (29. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

im Moment tendiere ich dazu in 2018 nach Panama zu fliegen.
Zielgebiet u.a. Hannibal Banks für YFT.

Ich habe schon eine umfangreiche Offhsoreausrüstung.

Was mir fehlt ist aber eine Poppingrute und -rolle für den 50kg+-Thunfisch. 

Die Kombo sollte nicht teurer werden, als der Rest der Reise, so dass ich keine Stella oder Saltiga für den Großfisch kaufen möchte.

Für´s inshore-poppern habe ich 2 Saltiga, da fehlt mir noch die geeignete Poppingrute. 

Also, ich brauche 2 Poppingruten (1 für Rooster, Cubera etc. und 1 für Thun).

Für die große Rute werde ich wahrscheinlich eine Shimano Saragosa Rolle kaufen. 20000 oder dann direkt die 25000er?

Wer Erfahrung mit Großfischtackle zum Popping hat, bitte melden. 

Bis 2018 ist ja noch bisschen hin, aber es schadet ja nicht, schon mal das Tackle wider hochzurüsten|supergri


----------



## Silverfish1 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Ich Fliege jetzt im Mai nach Panama an die Tuna coast. Ich kann dir danach gerne Berichten wie es war. Auch was das Tackle anging. 
Tipp für waere auch das big Game Board.


----------



## guifri (29. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Petri Heil!



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ich Fliege jetzt im Mai nach Panama an die Tuna coast. Ich kann dir danach gerne Berichten wie es war. Auch was das Tackle anging.
> Tipp für waere auch das big Game Board.


----------



## Lorenz (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Hi


guifri schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt ist aber eine Poppingrute und -rolle für den 50kg+-Thunfisch.


DIE Thunfischspinnrute gibt es nicht, da in manchen Revieren kleine oder relativ kleine Köder gefischt werden und andernorts große/laute Popper. Als erstes würde ich also klären was dort gefischt wird bzw. was ich fischen will.


----------



## guifri (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> DIE Thunfischspinnrute gibt es nicht, da in manchen Revieren kleine oder relativ kleine Köder gefischt werden und andernorts große/laute Popper. Als erstes würde ich also klären was dort gefischt wird bzw. was ich fischen will.



Steht doch im Zitat und im Beitrag: Hannibalbanks, Yellowfin Tuna, teilweise 50+ kg...|wavey:

Gefischt wird mit Stickbaits und Popper...ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Größe. Hängt vermutlich vom jeweiligen bait ab.

Was ich an Videos so gesehen habe, vermute ich, dass Köder zwischen 80 und 150 g geworfgen/geschlagen werden.


----------



## tomsen83 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Was der Lorenz meint: Es gibt immer einen prime bait, also den bevorzugten Baitfish, der zur Thuna-Season im Fokus der Fische steht. Sind dies z.B. nur kleine Sardinen, so brauchst nicht mit nem 200g Stickbait oder Popper aufschlagen. Der entspricht einfach nicht dem Beuteschema. Die großen Cows vor Nova Scotia mit über 1000lbs fressen z.B. genau das Zeug.

Daher 1.: Frage den potentiellen Reiseanbieter, welche Ködergrößen und Arten zu deinem gewählten Reisezeitraum für den Thun relevant sind. Popper, Stickbaots, Pencils was verspricht den meisten Erfolg?
Dann 2.: Wähle die passende Rute. Es gibt gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen Popper- und Stickbaitruten in Bezug auf Aktion und Köderanimation. Es gibt Ruten, die zwar einen 100g Stickbait optimal werfen und animieren können, das Führen eines 100g Poppers mit großem Cup aber zur Quälerei machen oder z.B. zum Springen des Poppers führen und keine vernünftige Köderführung zulassen...

Wenn du schon Kohle ausgeben willst, dann frag doch einfach mal vor Ort nach. Dann kann man auch konkrete Empfehlungen aussprechen. 
Wenn die Rute beides können soll, wirst du entweder den 80g Stickbait nicht vernünftig werfen oder den 150g Popper nicht vernünftig führen können...


----------



## Fuldaangler (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Schau mal hier, da findest du sicher was.
http://www.grauvell.com/de/katalog/


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Hi
"Halbwegs günstige" Popperruten gibt es zB. von XZOGA oder Westin, da ist man in beiden Fällen mit <400 Euro dabei und beide Modelle sind vielfach bewährt, PE Klasse 8 oder 10 sollte passen
http://www.tackleking.de/xzoga-angelruten/306-xzoga-taka-pi.html
http://the-tackle-shop.com/popper-spin/217-westin-3776-popping.html
Die Westin ist zwar 3 teilig, aber ebenfalls oft in Verwendung und vielfach bewährt.
Bei den Rollen macht es keinen Unterschied, ob du die 20000 oder die 25000 Saragosa nimmst, die sind ident, die 20000 hat lediglich eine kleiner Spule.
Bedenken solltest du nur, dass diese Rollen mit Schnur über 1 Kg wiegen, damit Poppern artet mit der Zeit in Schwerstarbeit aus.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, eine 8000 oder 10000 Saragosa zu nehmen (auch die sind vom Körper her ident, die 8000 ist etwas höher übersetzt) und sie mit einer 16000er MAXEL Spule auszustatten.
http://www.tackleking.de/nuetzliches/542-maxel-power-spule-fur-shimano-stella.html
Schnur bekommst du da ca. 300m zB. 65lps Jerry Brown Schnur drauf, das könnte dann allerdings für einen wirklich großen Thunfisch etwas grenzwertig werden, ist aber viel leichter.
Ich würde dir noch empfehlen, dich im Big Game Board zu registrieren, dort sind die Leute unterwegs, die sich wirklich auskennen, mir wurde dort sehr geholfen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## guifri (30. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Vielen Dank. Mir ist bewusst, dass es DIE eine Rute nicht gibt. Gibt es ja nirgends. 

Vom Veranstalter wurde mir PE 8-10 empfohlen. Überwiegend wird mit Stickbait gefischt. Tuna bis über 50kg sind möglich.

Wahrscheinlich läuft es dann doch wieder auf 2 Ruten plus der obligatorischen Frage, wofür ich denn noch 2 weitere Ruten benötige, hinaus.#t:g

Gut, dass ich mir inzwischen eine 2m-Snowboardtasche zugelegt habe...


----------



## Pollack 10 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Hallo Guifri,

ich war 2014 mit meinem Sohn zusammen im Juli in Panama und auch des öfteren auf den Hannibal Banks.
Für große YFT war es schon zu spät, aber trotzdem eine geniale Fischerei.
Bedenken sollte man dabei aber immer, das die Anfahrt locker ca. 2 Std. in Anspruch nimmt, was nicht jedermans Sache ist.
Mein Sohn war dann noch mal im Mai 2015 da und hat dann auch große YFT gefangen, alle auf Sardinen!
Rolle war Saragosa SW 20000.

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## freibadwirt (31. März 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Hm
also mal eines vorweg YFT über 50 kg sind bitter böse Biester:k  und sehr harte Kämpfer. Am Material würde ich da nicht sparen. Gut die  Saragosa SW 20000 ist ok aber nicht kleiner. Schnur würde ich min. auf 65 lbs gehn zum Beispiel eine Daiwa xBraid evo oder eine der Japanischen Hochleistungsschnüren. Rute würde ich nur eine kaufen . Was sich bei mir bewährt hat ist die Hots Gipang 79 xh die funzt bei 50 bis 150 g Stickbaits.Natürlich gibt es noch einige Ruten die zu empfehlen sind da bist aber bei min 600 €. Vorfach empfehle ich immer das Fishermann Vorfach sehr weich dadurch super zu binden und nicht so teuer wie das Fluro Carbon Zeug.
Gruß andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
P.S. Im Herbst ist in Gunzenhausen immer das Big Game Board Treffen da kannst du Tackle ohne ende anschauen oder auch testen. :vik:


----------



## guifri (2. April 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*

Vielen Dank für die Tips.

Zu der Vorfachfrage: Was für Vorfächer bindet ihr zum Popping? Twistet leader? Hab so was im Netz gesehen...


----------



## freibadwirt (2. April 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*



guifri schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tips.
> 
> Zu der Vorfachfrage: Was für Vorfächer bindet ihr zum Popping? Twistet leader? Hab so was im Netz gesehen...



Auf Thun brauchst kein Twistet Leader. !20 oder 150 lbs sollte ausreichen .
andreas


----------



## guifri (3. April 2017)

*AW: Popping und Stickbait in Panama/Gerätefragen*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Auf Thun brauchst kein Twistet Leader. !20 oder 150 lbs sollte ausreichen .
> andreas



Danke


----------

